# CSS Vibrato problem



## MilesAbbott (Jan 6, 2020)

So I've been wanting to use the CSS Marcato patch for some fast legato, which is great except for the vibrato. Problem is, I can't get rid of that vibrato.

The vibrato default crossfade is set to CC2, and I have no idea which one that is on my keyboard (Yamaha Montage 8). I've tried reassigning the CC to CC17 and CC18 (I know where those are on my keyboard) but when I move the knobs after assigning nothing changes at all. The vibrato is stuck!

Is it not possible to get rid of, or is there something I'm doing wrong? It's a pretty significant problem for me. I know it's not my CC17/18 because I use those in my Spitfire libraries.

Maybe I don't understand what a crossfade is or how to use it in this instance...? I'm really confused. I don't understand why there would be such a strong vibrato as a default with no way to change it.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jan 6, 2020)

Does not work for me either. I think there is no vibrato control for the Marcato. 
Sidenote: Also the legato note transitions themselves are always with full vibrato.


----------

